# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next > Player Help infusion 'cards'

## Aurich

Does anyone know if there are printable or purchasable cards for infusions for an artificer. Somewhat similar to spell cards?

I think having such a medium would make it easier for me to track infusions and attunements for my character, but I can't find any cards that depict the infusions.

----------

